# Should I be worried about this? (Glock 23)



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have had my heart set on a glock 23 for a very long time, and finially picked one up a couple weeks ago. Its brand new, has night sights, and its what i'm going to carry and trust my life with.

Well after I bought it i started hearing about the KBs or whatever (you know what i mean, where if the brass is weak or if its loaded too hot the damn gun could explode). Im not really too concerned about it, Im still happy with my purchase and wouldnt have got something else if i had known about it before i bought it, but i decided to inspect my brass after i shot just to see if its warped or anything. And sure enough, its noticeably warped. I dont shoot reloads or anything--mostly just winchester 165 grain FMJ from walmart, although I have tried several other rounds including some 180gr FMJ and some JHP. 

So do you guys think this warped brass is something to worry about?


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hmmmmm*

I hadn't read about KaBooms until after I purchased my Glock 20 this past Monday. I had a similar event with my 10mm on Thursday, with one factory load casing actually peeling out a little strip of brass. Yikes. I'm told on this forum that I just need to avoid lead bullets, which is what I was using. I've since seen similar precautions. That doesn't sound like the same problem you're experiencing, however.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock .40s don't support as much of the case as some other guns. You sometimes see the brass swelling at the unsupported area. No big deal as long as you don't shoot lead bullets, which can cause dangerously high pressures and blow the case (thus, the kaBoom).


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

So as long as im shooting new, jacketed bullets, the little bit of swelling shouldnt be anything to worry about, right?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

USAFgsm said:


> So as long as im shooting new, jacketed bullets, the little bit of swelling shouldnt be anything to worry about, right?


Nah. Cases swell a little sometimes in the unsupported area. Don't sweat it. Brass is malleable.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I guess i panicked a little when i heard about the kabooms or whatever. (of course, not enough to stop shooting it or anything )


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

The KB stories are what kept me away from purchasing my glock in .40 sw. But from what I have read if you staw away from reloads and choose premium ammo then you shouldnt have much problem. My bud had a 27 and the only problem he ever had was misfeeds. Better than a KB at the range still.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Even with a sparkly clean barrel and shooting jacketed rounds, I see the brass swelling in my 10mm casings too. Guess its OK.


----------

